# Which city would you prefer for Jan wk end?



## Daisy Jones (12 Nov 2007)

I want to book a long weekend away for January 08.  The price seems really good for Barcelona or Amsterdam with Aer Lingus.  Which city do you think would be a better option for that time of year?


----------



## Luckycharm (12 Nov 2007)

Depends on what kind of w/end you are after   Barcelona would be warmer and would be my favourite of those 2.


----------



## swordshead (12 Nov 2007)

Both are great cities..but Barcelona would be my prefered choice too!


----------



## Giggsey (12 Nov 2007)

Sorry to add another option but try Malev for Budapest, had a great weekend there last year....


----------



## TreeTiger (12 Nov 2007)

Giggsey said:


> Sorry to add another option but try Malev for Budapest, had a great weekend there last year....


Pretty cold in January though.


----------



## Pique318 (12 Nov 2007)

Me and 'er indoors are heading to Barca for a week at the end of Jan...it's cheaper for the 2 of us to fly there and stay in a 4* hotel for the week than it would be to stay in a hotel in a bog in Ireland !

Mental !!!


----------



## RMCF (12 Nov 2007)

Been in both cities twice before and I too would vote for Barcelona.

Its a fantastic city with loads to see and do. Amsterdam is good too but Barcelona just pips it for me - the pubs are open later !!


----------



## budapest (12 Nov 2007)

Giggsey said:


> Sorry to add another option but try Malev for Budapest, had a great weekend there last year....


Yes, it will be freezing but Budapest is at its most beautiful in January - preferably with snow everywhere.  The outdoor thermal baths are also the most fun when it's -2 degrees outside and a mist forms.   Outdoor ice-skating rink will be in full swing in the city park and there's always a great atmosphere in the city.

Ryanair have very cheap direct flights at the minute (€56 return incl. charges for most Fridays-Sundays in Jan) and Hotel Oktogon is €15/night for a double room.

Out of the other two options, I think Barcelona is more fun when it's warm and you can spend part of the day on the beach, but I'd still choose it over Amsterdam in January.


----------



## Perplexed (12 Nov 2007)

I just booked flights for Budapest for early Feb for €32 incl. with Ryanair.

I was there before in February & I'll second _Budapest_. It's beautiful there in the snow. 

I was in Amsterdam before in late Oct & was never so cold in my life ! The wind that comes from the north sea really bites.

If you or OH are cold creatures Barcelona would be your best bet


----------



## Nellie123 (14 Nov 2007)

My preference would also be Barcelona. Been there end of Jan. 2007. Weather was ideal for a city break. Cool (not cold)and crisp just like  nice spring weather here. Lots to see and do and great buzz! Do seriously hang on to your bag/wallet. All known scams are tried there just like any large city only worse. We managed to escape but a couple of our friends didn't

By the way we also did Budapest last May (tour) and was thinking of going back so I've been checking out the possibilities, and can get 4days in 4 Star hotel +flights taxes & charges for Hubby and self for €256. I guess it would cost more to stay at home.


----------



## miselemeas (14 Nov 2007)

My vote would also be for Barcelona, as its upbeat and lively - just what you need for a mid-Winter break to boost up the system.


----------



## tiger (14 Nov 2007)

Planning a similar break in Jan/Feb to chase the post Christmas blues away.  At the moment Rome has the vote.


----------



## budapest (14 Nov 2007)

You can't go wrong with Rome at any time of the year.


----------



## CGorman (14 Nov 2007)

Booked my jan trip too just yesterday... gotta relax after the exams! Five nights, 5 Star Hotel, return flights to Malta and all taxes/transfers... total €225 each for girlfriend and me.

Thank God for the web! (and €10 Ryanair flights!)


----------



## franmac (19 Nov 2007)

I am heading to Budapest next month and can anyone advise me if the Euro is used there.

I have read somewhere that a taxi driver at the airport would not accept them but today I asked at my bank about getting HuF and they no longer have them and told me that the Euro is accepted.


----------



## budapest (27 Nov 2007)

Your bank is totally uninformed!  Only HUF is accepted in Hungary, apart from certain exceptions.  If you bring a little HUF with you or exchange a little at the airport, you'll be able to change your EUR in Budapest city at a much better rate than at home.  By the way, the cheapest way of getting to the city is by public transport (less than €2) or Airport Minibus (around €9 per person one-way).  Taxis will cost you the equivalent of approx. €19 one-way.


----------



## franmac (27 Nov 2007)

budapest said:


> Your bank is totally uninformed! Only HUF is accepted in Hungary, apart from some exceptions. If you bring a little HUF with you (or withdraw by Laser at the airport), you'll be able to change your EUR here at a much better rate than at home. By the way, the cheapest way of getting to the city is by public transport (less than €2) or Airport Minibus (around €9 per person). Taxis will cost you the equivalent of approx. €19.


 
Thanks for that Budapest, I am surprised at the advice given to me by the bank official who really did'nt know what he was talking about and just assumed that Euros were accepted there.
Your transport advice is much appreciated also.


----------



## Flymask (27 Nov 2007)

Barcelona is much nicer in January than Amsterdam is, in my opinion. Amsterdam can be viciously cold at that time of year but probably without all the snow & stuff that makes the freezing cold seem almost romantic and bearable!


----------



## Daisy Jones (28 Nov 2007)

Thank you all for the helpful replies.  Barcelona wins cannot wait! 
Daisy


----------



## Miles (11 Dec 2007)

Some excellent deals to Barca on Aer Lingus at the moment. 

A tenner each way plus taxes for trips between 8 January – 12 March, but hurry they re going quick!


----------



## BOXtheFOX (11 Dec 2007)

Miles said:


> Some excellent deals to Barca on Aer Lingus at the moment.
> 
> A tenner each way plus taxes for trips between 8 January – 12 March, but hurry they re going quick!


 
I don't like the way they are selling their €28 incl taxes and charges. It is advertised as one way, fair enough, but most of us have to come home. Don't assume that you just double the €28 for a return journey.


----------



## InfoSeeker (11 Dec 2007)

I was in Barcelona 2 weeks ago and stayed in a very nice boutique hotel.

If you want the details then PM me.

Thought it was a very nice city and I have been to most in Europe at this stage.


----------

